# WiFI issues with CM7



## Crimsongost (Jun 18, 2011)

This may be a dumb question but i am having to wait a LOOOOOOONG time for the wifi to connect. once i re boot the phone it takes 10-15 min to connect. I am on the latest nightly but i have only noticed it on the last 3 days (was out of town before that not using WIFI). once it connects it works like a champ but if i turn it off (either on the drop down or in the settings) it takes 10-15 min again to connect again.

Just to make sure CM7 and CM4DX are the same things ....


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya they are the same thing. but what version of cm7 are u running? and it takes that long if u manually go into wireless settings and choose a network?


----------



## ScorpionAZ (Jun 22, 2011)

So far I connect to wifi just fine. I've been having wifi issues with downloading that I've never had with any previous ROMs. For example a large file such as a nightly from Rom Manager would stop randomly in the middle of the download. So I have to stop, then reconnect and try again. Sometimes it stops and sometimes it downloads fine. I even did a clean install if nightly 11 and a wipe. Unfortunately, this morning while downloading #12 it stopped at 15% and wouldn't resume until I stopped, went back to 3g, then back to wifi. I even thought that it might be because wifi is going to sleep so I made sure that the settings were to keep wifi on. I think I saw someone else post a similar issue that I have on another thread.


----------



## Crimsongost (Jun 18, 2011)

From Rom Manager CyanogenMod-7-06270211-NIGHTLY-DROIDX (nightly#12). It's not just manual go to wifi ... but if it comes up after reboot it's the same.


----------



## Crimsongost (Jun 18, 2011)

it should read 2011 but you and i both know it's the date


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Crimsongost said:


> From Rom Manager CyanogenMod-7-06270211-NIGHTLY-DROIDX (nightly#12). It's not just manual go to wifi ... but if it comes up after reboot it's the same.


wait what? im really confused of what u said. ur on nightly 12. and ur having this problem, regardless of whether u goto wireless settings and pick a network, or when u reboot how it just auto connects?


----------



## Crimsongost (Jun 18, 2011)

No it does not matter if I try to auto connect to an existing network or searching for a new network.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## XDRDX (Jun 6, 2011)

I had these exact same issues. I reflashed the radio and wiped data and cache. Everything works perfect now. Except beta 12 seems to have slightly worse battery life but I didn't wipe cache from 11 to 12. Beta 11 had awesome battery life.
To reflash the radio you can either dig up the multy part SBF on mydroidworld.com from 2.3.340 or you can just flash P3droid's all in one installer again and then update to the newest nightly wiping data and cache in between.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Crimsongost (Jun 18, 2011)

XDRDX said:


> I had these exact same issues. I reflashed the radio and wiped data and cache. Everything works perfect now. Except beta 12 seems to have slightly worse battery life but I didn't wipe cache from 11 to 12. Beta 11 had awesome battery life.
> To reflash the radio you can either dig up the multy part SBF on mydroidworld.com from 2.3.340 or you can just flash P3droid's all in one installer again and then update to the newest nightly wiping data and cache in between.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Thanks i'll try that in the morning just before i install nightly 13


----------



## Crimsongost (Jun 18, 2011)

The re-install worked like a champ! thanks! I don't know how long it will take me to figure out ..... 99% of problems can be solved with re-install. Most of the remaining 1% is because the phone is smarter than we are.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

thats why most of the time i just reflash stuff and wipe data and cache...Titanium backup if ur best friend in the rom flashing community lol...but reflashing seems to free up problems all the time


----------

